# mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht



## _PeG_ (3. Dezember 2011)

hi,

wie der titel des threads bereits verrät, habe ich ein problem mit dem mic von meinem headset..

nutze das roccat kave _(bitte keine hinweise wie schlecht das ding ist, ich habe es für nicht einmal die hälfte des preises erworben, daher ist es völlig okay, nur eben das mic spinnt)_ mit einer asus xonar dx pci express..

alles ist richtig angeschlossen!! 

wenn ich im teamspeak (aktuellste version) das mic testen will, kommt einfach nichts an.. 

*hat jemand einen tipp für mich, woran es liegen könnte??* 

grüße
_PeG_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Funzt es generell nicht, oder nur im TS nicht?


----------



## sipsap (3. Dezember 2011)

Wird im asustreiber und Recording angezeigt , dass ein Signal ankommt?


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Funzt es generell nicht, oder nur im TS nicht?



funktioniert anscheinend auch außerhalb des ts nicht.. wo kann ich das testen??




sipsap schrieb:


> Wird im asustreiber und Recording angezeigt , dass ein Signal ankommt?


 
ebenfalls die frage, wo kann ich das mal testen..



sorry, aber habe noch nie ein mic genutzt (aber für bf3 ist es dann wohl doch mal von nöten) darum kenne ich mich nicht so aus..


----------



## sipsap (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

umgefähr so sollte das ausehen


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

es wäre toll wenn es so aussehen würde, ABER es werden mir beim windows sound nur die obersten beiden sachen angezeigt und im asus fenster ist gar nichts zusehen..


----------



## sipsap (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

also ich habe mein kave grad und alles läuft 

spaß bei seite. erneuer mal den treiber bzw auch mal älteren probieren. und in windows alles aktivieren. und sicher das alles richtig angeschlossen ist?


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

eigentlich ja.. sobald ich es anders anschließe, dann funktionieren entweder bestimmte boxen oder der sub nicht.. sofern ich 5.1 nutze..

ist auch ärgerlich mit dieser dummen farbgebung der anschlüsse beim kave..

hast du nen link für nen treiber und was muss ich im windows alles aktivieren?? 

sorry bin da echt völlig "unbeleckt"..


----------



## sipsap (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar DX

also eig stimmt die farbgebung am kave mit der genormten am mb überein ...


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

schließe es ja nicht am mainboard sondern an der soundkarte an.. 
oder ist das falsch??

wobei das eine sehr dumme frage von mir ist, denn sonst wäre ja meine spundkarte sinnlos 

danke den treiber werde ich mir dann mal besorgen.. lkeider habe ich nur gerade keine zeit, ich melde mich dann nochmal.. 

*EDIT: *neuster treiber ist drauf (Version                  7.12.8.1794) und soundkarte wird nicht mehr erkannt mit dem hinweis --> _Die digitale Signatur der für dieses Gerät erforderlichen Treiber kann nicht überprüft werden. Bei einer vor Kurzem durchgeführten Änderung an Hardware oder Software wurde möglicherweise eine Datei installiert, die falsch signiert oder beschädigt ist. Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch um schädliche Software einer unbekannten Quelle. (Code 52)_

was ist denn das für ein müll??*



evtl. lösung für andere, die ein problem damit haben (habe ich bei googhle gesucht und gefunden):

*--> Suchen/Ausführen --> gpedit.msc --> benutzerkonfiguration --> administrative vorlagen --> system --> treiberinstallation --> codesignatur --> haken bei aktiviert und im optionsfenster auf ignoriert

*HILFT BEI MIR NICHT!!



habe jetzt den vorherigen treiber installiert --> *Version                  7.12.8.1792 und zumindest habe ich wieder sound.. ob das mic geht teste ich bei der nächsten runde bf3!!


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

sorry für doppelpost!!

*also was muss ich bei dem asus treiber einstellen, um bei bf3 5.1 sound zu haben??* 
wenn ich "5.1" einstelle und das dann testen will, dann gehen die hinteren beiden lautsprecher nicht, d.h. ich habe nur links, rechts, center und nen verkrüppelten sub.. wo sind hinten links und hinten rechts?? 

oder muss ich "kopfhörer" auswählen und "dolby headphone" aktivieren?????
und was bedeutet "pcm"??

*
--> brauche dringend mal hilfe bei der konfiguration!!* 

*EDIT:* brauche immer noch hilfe


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Ja, du müsst Kopfhörer auswählen, Dolby Headphone und 6 Channels. Was für ein Headset und was für ne SoKa hast du eigentlich?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

Habe irgendwas verteilt.. Habe gedacht, der letzte Beitrag war der Startpost..

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Meinrn Beitrag einfach vergessen


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ja, du müsst Kopfhörer auswählen, Dolby Headphone und 6 Channels. Was für ein Headset und was für ne SoKa hast du eigentlich?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 

bereits vergessen.. 


zurück zum thema:
"dolby headphone" klingt in bf3 echt furchtbar.. aber 5.1 scheint nicht richtig zu funktiobnieren wie oben bereits beschrieben.. *und nun??*


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Soundkarte defekt. Bau die msl aus und teste ob onboard richtig funktioniert. wenn ja karte einschicken.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

soundkarte funktioniert!! treiber (siehe oben) ist drauf und läuft!!
mittlerweile kommt auch irgendein signal vom mic an, aber das ding ist zu nichts zu gebrauchen irgendwie..


*es geht eher um die einstellungen welche gemacht werden müssen, um vernünftig bf3 zocken zu können:

(1) "5.1" oder "kopfhörer"??
(2) "dolby headphone" aktivieren/deaktivieren??
(3) was ist "pcm"??
(4) wozu die "channel" auswahl??
(5) muss für das mic irgendwas verstellt werden??*


brauche nur eben die info bzgl. der einstellungen.. bitte einfach mal den thread verfolgen (es sind ja nun keine 1000 beiträge)..


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Damit du die hinteren Lautsprecher hast musst du auf 7.1 stellen und die "hinteren" Boxen anschließen dadurch fallen aber natürlich die seitlichen weg aber das geht trotzdem beim Zocken super ich habs so läuft super.
Zu dem wie du es Anschließen musst und was du einstellen musst kann ich dir sagen wenn ich daheim bin hab ja die selben Komponenten wie du.
Zu den ganzen Einstellungen les dir aber mal die Asusanleitung durch da steht alles, aber wie gesagt ich kann dir alle einstellungen geben wenn ich daheim bin also heut Abend.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Damit du die hinteren Lautsprecher hast musst du auf 7.1 stellen und die "hinteren" Boxen anschließen dadurch fallen aber natürlich die seitlichen weg aber das geht trotzdem beim Zocken super ich habs so läuft super.
> Zu dem wie du es Anschließen musst und was du einstellen musst kann ich dir sagen wenn ich daheim bin hab ja die selben Komponenten wie du.
> Zu den ganzen Einstellungen les dir aber mal die Asusanleitung durch da steht alles, aber wie gesagt ich kann dir alle einstellungen geben wenn ich daheim bin also heut Abend.


 
jo das wäre sehr nett!!


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Tschuldige, hatte überlesen, dass es mit alten Treiber wieder ging.

Pink (jack plug) Microphone
Green (jack plug) Front speaker (right and left)
Orange (jack plug) Subwoofer and Center
Black (jack plugr) Rear speaker (right and left)

Das Headset hat also 5.1
deshalb ist es totaler humbug auf 7.1 zu stellen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man auf so eine Idee kommt.

Also Channel 6 und 5.1 einstellen.

Mit Channels stellst du ein, wie deine Quelle ist. grundsätzlich lässt du es bei 6 Channel. Nur wenn du was upmixen möchtest (z.B. einen Stereo Film/Fernsehen auf 5.1) stellst du da 2 Channel ein (Bei musik nicht zu empfehlen. Die gehört stereo). 
Das mit PCM brauchst du nicht zu beachten, lässt du bei 96khz.
Analog aus, stellst du wie gesagt sinnvoller weise auf 5.1, da du ja an 5.1 ausgibst.

Dolby Headphone ist nur dafür da, dass wenn man stereokopfhörer hat, die Soundkarte 5.1 emuliert. Das geht über phasenverschiebung der von hinten kommenden kanäle. Das täuscht dem Ohr vor, dass sie wirklich von hinten kommen. Für dich aber nicht interessant, da du 5.1 einestellst. 
Kopfhörer nur, wenn du wirklich Stereokopfhörer hast (Was übrigens die einzig richtigen sind. 5.1 kopfhörer sind eher quatsch. Aber das wolltest du ja nicht hören  )

Verstellen musst du eigentlich nichts. Es gibt noch ein paar einstellungen für Echokompensation, aber an sich nicht nötig.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Tschuldige, hatte überlesen, dass es mit alten Treiber wieder ging.
> 
> Pink (jack plug) Microphone
> Green (jack plug) Front speaker (right and left)
> ...


 

danke!!
das mit dem 7.1 hat mich auch schon gewundert, aber ich bin bereit alles zu probieren, damit ich endlich den vollen sound habe!! 


ähnliche ausführungen hat auch _sipsap_ via pn schon gemacht!! ich werde es mal so ausprobieren, aber wohl erst am we..  ich hoffe das klappt dann auch alles.. 


alternativ (also nur, wenn das kave wirklich nicht funktionieren sollte!!) würde ich mir diesen kopfhörer + ein ansteckmikrofon zulegen wollen: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer 


pcm habe ich derzeit auf das miximum was dort ging gestellt..  --> falsch??
und channels habe ich auf 8, da dort erklärt wurde, dass dies für 3d spiele ist..  --> falsch??


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Wenn man auf 5.1 stellt gibt es keine Rearlautsprecher im Treiber die gibt es nur in 7.1.
Ich hab auch ewig rumgetestet und mit der im Bild gezeigten einstellung hört es sich meiner Meinung nach am besten an und man kann bei CoD die geräusche am besten Orten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinten an den Anschlüsse sieht es bei mir von links nach rechts so aus:
Schwarz, Orange,leer,Grün,Rosa

@BigBubby
Wenn es anders doch besser und genauer ist dann kläre mich auf bin auch über jede Verbesserung froh aber wie gesagt hab mit der Einstellung die beste Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## sipsap (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

stimmt keine rears vorhanden xD

mal ehrlich dir ist bewußt, dass cod auch nur 5.1 liefert und die soka das hochmixt und du mit deiner methode einen ordentlichen teil an sound wegschneidest (mal ganz simple gesprochen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Die links und rechts leicht hinter dem sofa sind die rears. Die meisten leute haben keine 10m² hinter dem sofa noch frei, um da lautsprecher perfekt aufzustellen.

Das Bild scheint da ein wenig zu verwirren. 

Wenn ihr auf 7.1 stellt, dann werdet ihr alles, was genau von der seite ist gar nicht hören und was von der seite nach hinten geht, vorne nicht und hinten nur ganz leise usw.
Also auf 5.1.

6channel oder 8channel ist relativ egal. Mir fällt momentan kein Film und auch kein Spiel ein, was wirklich 8Kanäle ausgibt. Aber kannst ruhig 8 einstellen, wenn es dann doch mal eines geben sollte mit 8, macht das system passend zu deinen kopfhörern dann 6 draus.

Edit: Am besten orten geht noch immer über stereokopfhörer und dolbyheadphone


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Am besten orten geht noch immer über stereokopfhörer und dolbyheadphone



ich weiß..
aber als ich das kave erstanden habe, da wüsste ich es leider noch nicht..

naja nun mach ich das beste daraus..
zumal ich das kave für die hälfte des preises bekam..


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Ja aber wenn ich auf 5.1 Stelle dann muss ich die schwarze Klinke in die  seitlichen Sorround Stecken sonst werden die eben im Treiber nicht  angesprochen.
Und das mit dem seitlichen Tönen funzt eigendlich ganz gut, habs ja schon  länger so und in CoD getestet. Einfach nen Auto anballern bis es brennt  und drehen und da klingt es meiner Meinung nach mit meiner Einstellung am besten.

Und das mit den Stereoheadset wusst ich auch nicht sonst hätt ich wohl auch zu was anderen gegriffen.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Und? Der könnte auch an der Front den Rück ausgeben. Wie er die Stecker belegt, ist doch wumpe. Nur weil am Stecker seite steht, heißt es nicht, dass es seite ist.

Wenn du so besser Orten kannst, ist das in Ordnung. Es ist aber allgemein so, dass wenn die Kanaltrennung sehr genau ist, du dadurch eine Lücke, und bei mehr umgebungsgeräuschen, kann es sein, dass du dadurch sogar nichts wahrnimmst. Aber ich habe keine Lust das jetzt alles runter zu schreiben.

Achja die ganzen Profispieler nutzen auch keine 5.1 Kopfhörer. Die benutzen idR Stereokopfhörer. Oft sogar ohne dolbyheadphone.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Ich bin kein Profi und will es auch nicht werden von daher ist mir das schnurzpiepegal was irgendjemand der meint der Superzocker zu sein hat 
Ich hatte bis zum Kave nur 10 bis max.20€ Headsets mit Onboardsound und wollte dann nach dem 10ten billig Headset mal ein gescheites auch mit ner extra Soka und das Kave ist da schon ein riesen Quantensprung was Quali und Ortbarkeit angeht und ich muss erlich sagen ich bin zufrieden mehr zählt nicht.

Also nochmal die Frage du hast oben geschrieben schwarz hinten bei 7.1 gibts die hinteren bei 5.1 nicht soll ich sie dann trotzdem hinten lassen oder in die seitlichen.
Wobei ich eben getestet habe und mit 5.1 und das schwarze hinten hört man den sound auch hinten. Komisch.Check die Treibereinstellungen nett.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

so war es bei mir auch..
vor dem kave nur müll gekauft..

naja das nächste wird ein stereokopfhörer!! leider habe ich gerade keine zeit die settings zu testen..

aber danke nochmal an alle die geholfen haben.. ich meld mich, wenn es geklappt hat oder auch nicht geklappt hat..


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: --> mic vom headset funktioniert einfach nicht <--*

Ich wollte die Profispieler als Referenz nehmen, um zu zeigen, wo anscheint objektiv die beste Ortbarkeit erzeugt wird.

7.1 ist hinten hinten und surround seite (Die heißen ja nicht seite, sondern surroundboxen)

bei 5.1 bezeichnen die surroundboxen die "hinteren" boxen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

Klar aber wie gesagt ich hab das jetzt seit über einem Jahr und bin echt zufrieden damit, auch mit der Ortbarkeit, und werde es wie die anderen Headsets so lange behalten bis etwas nicht mehr geht. 
Und auch wenns blöd klingt, es reicht einmal zu sagen das es mit Stereo besser Klingt oder Funktioniert aber da ich es jetzt schon habe wird es bleiben die möglichkeit noch umzuspringen oder zu Stornieren ist nichtmehr gegeben.

Ich habs jetzt nochmal getestet und auf 5.1 gestellt und eben die schwarze Klinke hinten und seitlich getestet. 
Ich erkenne da keinen Unterschied alles beide geht und hört sich gut an.
Zum 7.1 wie ich es vorher hatte kommt es mir sogar besser vor, also dann lass ichs jetzt auf 5.1 und seitlich.
Kein Plan warum ich es vor einem Jahr nicht hinbekommen habe eventuell einfach weil mich das im Treiber schon so irritiert hat.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

finde auch, das die treibereinstellungen doch recht kompliziert sind..

aber dafür gibt es ja die netten leute hier im forum....


----------

